# Big Ironwood (Ontario hophornbeam)



## Rowan (Jan 6, 2008)

I thought I'd share this pic of some Ironwood growing on my family's lot.

I haven't see any as large as these anywhere else. Around here they normally rot off at the base when they are about 5 - 8".

These pics have made many a wood burner drool.

I won't be cutting these..... too rare, there's lots of smaller straighter stuff to pick on that has base rot.

Cheers
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Crofter (Jan 6, 2008)

yep, that is as bigger than I have seen. Got a few pieces from an 8" stem for special projects; would make wonderful handles if it was not so spiral grained.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's another one.


----------



## czar800 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Ironwood Pictures*

Hear's one on our farm.

View attachment 63822


View attachment 63823


View attachment 63824


View attachment 63825


----------



## Rowan (Jan 28, 2008)

Hoily crap thats a big one.

Thanks for posting it. I love those tree's.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Jan 28, 2008)

We have quite a few also in our sugar bush. I have one that's about 16 DBH and "clear" for 10 feet. Tons that are 6 to 8 inch but there numbers are dwindling. Good firewood and grouse love the buds in winter.
Ironwood is the byproduct of pasturing cattle in a woods. 

Nice pics, thanks


----------



## Rowan (Jan 28, 2008)

Pasturing cattle???? is that true, I think someone else told me that. How did pasturing cattle spawn ironwood? seeds in feed?

Our property was farmed in late 1800's, so I guess it could hold true. By the way the deal back then was, clear 4 ac and get a 100 ac deed from the crown...... this family actually farmed 20 ac of this rocky/steep/poor soiled area, kudos to them. Must have been a hard go.

Are most of your smaller ones dieing off at the base? It seems 90% of ours get to 5 -8" and then rot off at the base (most have fungus). Is that a species specific thing, or could it just be a disease that we have in our area?


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Jan 28, 2008)

When its dry and the pasture grass is brown in the summer the cows will eat anything green they can reach, except hop hornbeam because it's very bitter thereby eliminating most of the competition. I think soil compaction may also play a role.
This theory was given to me by some old farmers and verified by two different logger types that mentioned the same thing.

As for dying at the base, I wish, no these are healthy trees.

Have you ever cut any at dusk ? Sparks come of your chain, kinda cool but hard on gear.

Pioneer type folks used "Ironwood" for wagon axles. I don't think there is any commercial use for them now.


----------



## czar800 (Jan 28, 2008)

The tree in my picture was in a old pasture field, I never herd of that but it makes seance.


----------

